# 8 New Fosters!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You are just too kind and wonderful for words!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No idea why, but the first two make me think of Gilder Radner and Gene Wilder, so Gilda and Gene


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You need to change your PF name to something that includes angel. Angel of mercy? Your heart is huge! Thanks for helping these poor souls. Bless you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are all very cute. I hope you get them all healthy and find good homes for them. You are very sweet for taking them all.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are a dear person for treating and fostering those kitties. I hope they all find loving homes.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

How wonderful! Good luck with them- they are adorable. I like the Lynx point the best!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautiful babies. Lynx point boy = Old blue eyes aka Frankie!

pr


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Beaches said:


> You need to change your PF name to something that includes angel. Angel of mercy? Your heart is huge! Thanks for helping these poor souls. Bless you!



Haha, funny that you should say that. My real name is Angel. Idk if you have seen my Tpoos Akc names but they all have Angel in it because that's my name. Branna Isablla Of Angel Falls, Angel's Winter Of Doom, Angel's Sun Kissed Killa. So I guess my mama named me right lol ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so how about the longhaired Orange boy is Gene. His sister the longhaired tabby girl is Gilda. And their brother the longhaired Lynx point is Frankie. I love it ?. Anything (even something simple like names) that makes them stand out gives them better chances of being adopted. The two other females from Neytiri's litter I will name Eywa and Mo'at to keep the Avatar theme going. Then all I need are two female names for the black and white sisters.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, Ashly and Mary-Kate? The only female duo that I can think of at the moment. 
Chess and Checkers?
Frick and Frack?
Cagney and Lacey?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhh lookit all the kitty kats!!!!!! They're soooo cute!
How about the blk & wht girls being called Milly & Tilly or Lucy & Lacy or Jenny & Jeanie or Mitzy & Maggie.................


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Ohhhhhh lookit all the kitty kats!!!!!! They're soooo cute!
> How about the blk & wht girls being called Milly & Tilly or Lucy & Lacy or Jenny & Jeanie or Mitzy & Maggie.................



Lucy and Ethel!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like Lucy & Ethel!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

God bless you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been so busy this weekend cleaning up diarrhea and bathing kitties its ridiculous! I still love them though ?. I would have to bathe the longhaired ones every time the pooped until I finally just shaved their bums. 
Lucy and Ethel sounds great for the black and white girl's.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They are precious! Bless you for taking such good care of them!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

There is a special place in heaven for you, girl!


----------

